# Back to the ER



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried to continue on the past thread (Violet's home),but by just reading the last post, members didn't realize that she's on her way back to the ER. She began vomiting again, her food along with her meds. They will give her meds by injection now, and hopefully her vomiting will stop. I thought that she was doing alright, as she did keep some food and meds down at first. I feel more comfortable with her being at the ER being monitored Please keep praying!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Debbie. Thinking of our little Violet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bless her little heart and yours too. I was hoping she had made it through the worst and would get to stay home with her family. But, it sounds like she needs round the clock care for a few more days. From your previous post, it sounds like they're attached to her. That's very nice for them to bathe her, she may not like the bath, but it makes her feel better to be clean. Feel better soon, Violet!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, I am sorry to hear that. It may have been too soon for her to come home. At least she can have the meds and stuff without it being forced. Hugs to you!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So sorry she has to go back, but if you are good with it that's all that matters. I would probably be more comfortable knowing she was getting professional care from people who seem to really love her. I will say a prayer for you both.*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry to see this turn of events for little Violet ! Will be praying that just a bit more intensove 'support' at ER will heal her and she'll soon be home.. and happy healthy little pooch!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no, poor little Violet. It was such a good sign that she has an appetite.
I always think that as hard as it is for us to not have them with us, they are sometimes better off with the professionals keeping an eye on them, just to be safe.
Maybe a few more doses of medication will make all the difference for her.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Sweet Violet....

I'm still praying.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry, Good luck hope and pray everything will be OK.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry. She's in good hands though and that will take the best care of her.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor lil punkin. Feel better!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh no poor little girl,I hope it's something they can fix soon, she's been so sick..


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Were still all praying here in the great white north for sweet Violet.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh no! I just finish reading she was back home and now she is back. I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will pass soon. Much love from us to little Violet and to you.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Will be praying that all goes well and a permanent solution is found. It is aweful when a member of the family is ill. You feel so helpless. Violet is in the right place. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no. She will get better with injections. Those pills are hard on the tummy.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Gee Deb So Sorry! Iam Praying for you both. Nickee**


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  thinking of Violet- I know she is in good hands. Maybe she needs prolonged gut rest for a little while longer. :hugs:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry. I was hoping they weren't letting her out too soon... I'll keep praying.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got the news Deb and I am so sorry to hear of this turn of events. I know you are doing the right thing to act quickly! Let's all just hope and pray for the very, very best. You must be exhausted w/all the up & down emotions. 
Sending you a warm hug and praying over-time.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

sending prayers and kisses to sweet Violet, hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb--So sorry your back at ER, but so happy it's 10 min away and you have petplan. Poor baby, glad she will get shots for bit with that tummy. I was hoping she would be able to eat the food today and handle them. Maybe it's more from her Pancreitis. But these guys are so tiny to begin with, its hard even without pancreitis. That time I had to give Sammie some of the same meds, (7 days) he tossed some up too, had runny poop and I could tell stomach ache. Once he ate again he did better. Thanks for your posting!! 
Sweet Violet, feel better soon little girl....hugs!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending prayers for Violet. Feel better soon little one.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Violet gets better quickly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb - just saw this and all I could say was, "No,no,no, no." So sorry that Violet had to go back but really after reading what others on here wrote about their fluffs having to spend 4 or 5 days at the vet for this, it doesn't surprise me. She needs the medical care, esp IV and thank goodness for it. Try to keep your spirits up and know that you're doing what's best for Violet even though it means being apart. Still praying for your doll baby. :grouphug:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh dear, poor little baby and poor you! I bet her tummy just couldn't handle all those meds on top of her other problems and she just needs her meds IM or IV to let her tummy rest. Even dogs (and people!) who are basically healthy can have their digestive tract upset from medications so it is not surprising she couldn't handle them since her illness is part of the digestive system anyway. I'm sorry she had to go back but maybe with more rest of her digestive system, she will finally turn the corner and get better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb- continuing to pray that she makes progress. I know it's slow and it's so frightening both for us and for them. Sending hugs to you both!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, Poor Baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry...it may be too soon for Violet to take anything orally...her pancreas may need more time...hang in there...she has improved and I believe she will be fine...I think the meds may have caused some of this..with my Noah, I gave him the anti-nausea med first..then waited a few minutes before feeding..then gave the other med. It was really hard at first, but he got better.. he was in the hospital for a week, but after he came home, it was another week before he was totally recovered.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry, you must be a wreck.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So sorry about Violet. Hope she's better soon..


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Please know that I am rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying Deb!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Violet isn't doing well and is back at the ER. Sending lots of prayers that she will be better soon.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that Violet is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm also praying for Violet. I'm so sorry she had to back to the ER. It's so tough to know they are sick, but to know they are sick and not be able to be with them physically is even harder. rayer:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have not stopped praying Deb !!!!! Im so sorrry i understand you been where you are !!( i love you xoxoxo


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

I will continue to pray for Violet. rayer: Please keep us updated.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no~~!! I hope she gets better soon! Hugs to you and Violet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for sweet Violet. Poor thing probably doesn't know what's going on....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, i haven't been on the past day or 2. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Violet and your family. Please update when you can. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

checking for update on VIolet .....


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Checking on Violet and I'm still praying Deb. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, checking in and letting you know I am thinking about you and Violet. Sending special hugs and prayers!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

We are praying for sweet Violet and you. I know you must be beside yourself.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, I am so sorry. I know this is heartbreaking for you but I'm glad she is getting the care she needs. Praying for her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no, I am sorry to hear this Deb!! I am praying for sweet Violet. Please keep us updated when you can. Give her a gentle hug for me.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear little Violet had a relapse. My little Gracie had pancreatitis a few years ago on Mother's day. She was so so sick and spent nearly a week at the vets between ER and regular vet. Pancreatitis is very serious and takes a while to heal. I will continue to keep her in my prayers. Please give her a gentle hug from me when you can. Hugs to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am just seeing your update, Deb ... but, please know that precious Violet continues to be in my prayers. Bless her heart ... and, your heart, too.:wub::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I hope she will get better soon. We don't like having our fluffs away from us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in for an update. :grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So sad to hear she had to go back to the ER. I hope she starts to feel better very soon. Sending LOVE and prayers.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Praying for Violet to get better soon!*

Oh Deborah,

It is really sad and aweful to here that Violet didn't response well and are now back in the ER. Ann and I are praying rayer:rayer:rayer: for precious little Violet and for the ER Specialist to find a solution soon.

Sending positive wishes and hugs to you both. Biscuit send a good luck kiss to Violet :smootch:and wishing her to get well soon so she can be back to her normal self and get spoiled by her Mommie.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Deb, I'm so sorry to hear you had to take her back. I had to take Dolly back numerous times with her bout of pancreatitis, and I know it's just heart-wrenching. Prayers for you both.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sat. AM in Greece, and prayers continue. DH left this morn. at 4:00 for the airport & I was awake enough to ask God for mercy for both of you. I would bet that it was not an easy night of sleep for you.:smscare2::smscare2:
Let us know when you can Deb and we will be here. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry that I'm late on the update, but it's been a roller coaster ride! Violet is back home again,and she appears to be doing better. Two new anti nausea meds were added, and she hasn't vomited in a while. She is also up walking around and greeting the family when someone comes into the room. I really haven't left her side since she came home, just a quick glance here and there on SM, and a hug and a kiss for my other three that wonder why I'm not right there with them. I'm hoping that today goes well, no vomiting, and she continues to improve. She is so sweet and innocent and it kills me to see her so sick. Thank you all again for all the prayers. They mean more to me than you all realize.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Deb, praying little Violet has a much better day today. You may already be doing this, but did vet suggest giving the Pepcid ( I think I recall that was on of her meds) about 20 mins before eating... and the other meds ( like the antibiotic... which is another I *think* I recall her geting) mid meal? 
After Missy had her cancer surgery and I had to give long-term med that could cause gastro-intestional upsets ( even possible bleeding) that was the routine I was advised to do for her and she never had any problems.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to hear that Violet is holding everything down. I hope you guys will have a relaxing Saturday and that she will continue to improve. Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, good news for now!
One step at a time---sometimes 2 forward & one backward. I am happy it is the wk-end so you can be even more attentive. Gosh, how much can change in one short week! Hugs.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry Deb, hope little Violet gets well soon!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Deb glad to see little Violet is home with you , still praying for her to recover and be well and for you to xpoxooooxxooxxoxooxooxoxox


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hang in there Deb, boy this has been an eye opener for me with 2 Maltese. I am reading some links Marj posted. Great to have the members that have been through it sharing experiences as well. I had no idea this was so common. I really appreciate your taking the time to share because if this ever happens to mine, I will be better prepared. 
That little Violet :wub: what a love bug, greeting everyone....:innocent: I am so glad she is home for the weekend. Sounds like your so close the ER can monitor her while you care for her. :thumbsup: I forget, what day are we at with this? getting close to a week I think. She sounds so cute Deborah, now I want a Yorkie....If I was near you, I'd come over and lend you a hand with that sweet crew of yours. 
Hugs!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Hang in there Deb, boy this has been an eye opener for me with 2 Maltese. I am reading some links Marj posted. Great to have the members that have been through it sharing experiences as well. I had no idea this was so common. I really appreciate your taking the time to share because if this ever happens to mine, I will be better prepared.
> That little Violet :wub: what a love bug, greeting everyone....:innocent: I am so glad she is home for the weekend. Sounds like your so close the ER can monitor her while you care for her. :thumbsup: I forget, what day are we at with this? getting close to a week I think. She sounds so cute Deborah, now I want a Yorkie....If I was near you I'd come over and lend you a hand with that sweet crew of yours.
> Hugs!!!!



LOL Kandis I want one too :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I only wish I could. But 2 was my limit....huuuuuummmm_._.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear she's doing better this morning!!! Sweetness and Tessa are sending get well puppy kisses to poor Violet!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Checking in and hoping Violet had a good night.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad to hear Violet is back home again, and praying for continued improvement.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, you must be exhausted from the worrying. My thoughts are with you.
Praying that Violet continues to improve today.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear sweet Violet is home and improving. She has continued to be in thoughts.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope that Violet continues to improve with the new meds that have been added and that she keeps her food down. Was happy to see that she is back home again with the family.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, happy Violet is back home. Continued prayers for you both!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am happy to read that Violet is back home and that her tummy seems to be settling down now. My prayers continue for you and Violet ... especially that she continues to feel better and better as each day passes.

Just a reminder that I can't be online a lot right now ... so, if I don't respond as much as I would like, does not mean that I don't care. You and Violet are in my thoughts and prayers all the time ... we all know how stressful and worried we are when our little angels are not well.

Sending you love and hugs. Please give sweet Violet kisses and gentle hugs from her Auntie Marie.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Hang in there Deb, boy this has been an eye opener for me with 2 Maltese. I am reading some links Marj posted. Great to have the members that have been through it sharing experiences as well. I had no idea this was so common. I really appreciate your taking the time to share because if this ever happens to mine, I will be better prepared.
> That little Violet :wub: what a love bug, greeting everyone....:innocent: I am so glad she is home for the weekend. Sounds like your so close the ER can monitor her while you care for her. :thumbsup: I forget, what day are we at with this? getting close to a week I think. She sounds so cute Deborah, now I want a Yorkie....If I was near you, I'd come over and lend you a hand with that sweet crew of yours.
> Hugs!!!!


I've never really had a sick dog before, except when mine were seniors, and they didn't have much time left. Violet acted sicker than they did, when it was time for them to go to the bridge. I honestly didn't think that she would make it. She just curled up in a ball and did little moaning sounds. It was pitiful, and her eyes were kind of grey and cloudy. She seems a lot better today, even sniffed the other dogs food(on the other side of the gate) while they were eating. She!s on one side of the gate. They!re on the other. They can still be close, but Dewey always thinks it's playtime, and Violet sure doesn't feel like playing. Hopefully she is on the road to recovery..


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds very encouraging, I think she is at that 5-7 day others described here, so maybe she will turn the corner this w/end. When does she get another oral med? Hey, I know Penny is like Dewey and I have to separate Sammie when he has had enough. I have not dealt with a sick illness yet either with my two. Just the surgery and I used Sue's "slow and steady wins the race" a lot.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here she is this morning, looking way better!!










The others wanting over the gate!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah, they are all so sweet. they want to check on little sister.....how sweet


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Aww..they miss her. So sweet. I'm so glad to see her feeling better!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm glad she's perking up Deb. I know it'll be a while before she's 100% but sounds like she's well on her way.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahhh the love and concern of soul mates..... how beautiful. Awoke and came right here to check up on you. Relieved to see Violet making progress. I hope you are able take a deep breathe and regroup. We will all keep up the prayers for progress in the Great White North.

:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that Violet is feeling better. Sending her hugs and kisses.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So Cute !!!!!! GO VIOLET !!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

they're all so cute :wub: So glad to hear little Violet is at home where she belongs :heart: hope she continues to improve!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh Violet looks so much better today!! And her little friends all look so concerned: "What's going on?!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a roller coaster ride. You must have been a wreck bringing her home again. But I'm so glad that she sounds like she's coming around more. She's been through a lot of trauma so she's going to be drained. Praying that she keeps everything down and gets a little better every day. Love how concerned her siblings are...they're all so cute. :wub::wub: Happy it's the weekend so that you're not working too.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checked in to see how Violet was feeling, so glad she is doing better! I can only imagine how this has effected you. 
Haley had a allergic reaction to something at our camper on the lake(I think if was something someone sprayed near our deck) and she went downhill FAST. Thank goodness I remember reading here to give a little benadryl, the emergency vet said that pretty much saved her life because her reaction was so bad(her airway was closing off). Took her about a week to return to normal but I still think back and realize how lucky I am to have her here with me.
You are a great mommy and always follow your instincts!

(((big hugs)))


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, I'm so glad to hear she is doing better today....way to go Violet!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

came to check on updates on your little girl... so glad to see she seems to be feeling/acting better! Her photo does indeed show her to be considerably 'perkier'... a good sign! Will continue the prayers until we know she's *ALL* better!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I'm so glad she is home.... I hope she continues to heal so she can stay 

Is Laurel happy to see her?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Oh I'm so glad she is home.... I hope she continues to heal so she can stay
> 
> Is Laurel happy to see her?


This was weird, Laurel went up to her, tail wagging, took a whiff, and very quickly went away from her!! Even though they bathed her twice in the ER she still smells sour! Her hair is clean, no tangles, kind of fly a way(I use a conditioner) I know they just had to clean her up. I'm not going to push for a bath just yet, I want her to feel better first! Evidently Laurel thinks she stinks!! Maybe it's the sick smell or the meds smell that Laurel doesn't t like.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> This was weird, Laurel went up to her, tail wagging, took a whiff, and very quickly went away from her!! Even though they bathed her twice in the ER she still smells sour! Her hair is clean, no tangles, kind of fly a way(I use a conditioner) I know they just had to clean her up. I'm not going to push for a bath just yet, I want her to feel better first! Evidently Laurel thinks she stinks!! Maybe it's the sick smell or the meds smell that Laurel doesn't t like.


Their senses are so acute, Debbie, that I'm sure Laurel can smell the difference whether from the meds or just the smell of being in a hospital. May not be that she stinks; she just smells different.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I expect she just smells like a vet hospital. Dogs remember that smell which is why you can take a dog into a new vet hospital they've never been to before and they start shaking. They KNOW!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Their senses are so acute, Debbie, that I'm sure Laurel can smell the difference whether from the meds or just the smell of being in a hospital. May not be that she stinks; she just smells different.


Sue, she does stink. To me at least!!!LOL My daughter said, "Mom she smells like a dog!!" Heaven forbid !!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww LOL.... Poor Violet probably has hospital smell.

Grace just finally smells normal...it took a few weeks of baths to get the smell off her.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here she is this morning, looking way better!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep feeling better sweet Violet, your on the road to recovery now

I'm guessing that's Dewey trying to climb the gate? That's something Sophie would do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*OH Deb Great!!The others look so concerned about her.*
*Thank you for these pictures-Ill still keep Praying. Nickee**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *OH Deb Great!!The others look so concerned about her.*
> *Thank you for these pictures-Ill still keep Praying. Nickee**


Thanks Nickee, I really appreciate all the prayers!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad Violet is still doing well.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's resting now, but there has been a great improvement today! She is sick of me giving her meds, but it's for her own good!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> She's resting now, but there has been a great improvement today! She is sick of me giving her meds, but it's for her own good!


Oh bless her heart. What a sweet pic of her. So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh she looks so sad  

It'll be okay Violet... your Mommy loves you. Pretty soon you won't need the meds, it'll be over soon.

Feel better! You get to sleep in your bed tonight


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy she's feeling better... Prayers will continue...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb--What a 'cutie patootie' Violet is. I wanna kiss her wittle face :tender: And such good news she is little better. Here's a little cheer for Mom... :cheer: Is she eating a little now, the vet food? I will cont to pray for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor sweetie ,even sick ,she looks beautiful.. Get well soon little one,we're all praying for you! Hugs and nose kissies,:wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> She's resting now, but there has been a great improvement today! She is sick of me giving her meds, but it's for her own good!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Have just saw this, Violet is just gorgeous. I hope she's back to full health soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning Checking in on Little Violet ???


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is Violet adorable and may today find her feeling better and on the road to a full recovery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, how precious Violet is! I'm so glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad she's home and doing better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - hoping Violet is feeling a bit better this morning!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Deb - hoping Violet is feeling a bit better this morning!


She sure is!!! She's acting more like her self! Her appetite seems to be better, no vomiting, and wagging her tail like crazy!!She hasn't had any Bowel movements since she's been home. She is taking meds to get her GI tract working. I'll call the vet to ask him about this. She is drinking and eating small meals every six hours, and doesn't seem to have any abdominal pain, All in all I think she feels 100 percent better. I know that I do!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Great news! Yay for Violet!
What a relief for you Deb!


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Deb,
So elated to hear Violet is doing so much better! Give hugs to her from me and Mia!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Violet is feeling better!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, I'm so happy Violets feeling better. Even though I haven't been on much lately I've been praying for her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Yeah Violet!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer: Nothing like good news from a far country! :cheer:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy to hear this great news  !


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful pic of Violet. I am so happy she is doing better. :aktion033:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Dear Violet,Power in Prayer-and having such a fantasic mommy like you have.*
*Stay well Sweetie***

*Iam so happy-for you Violet-Ill Do some Zoomies For you. Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Debbie, that's such great news. I think we all feel 100% better. :smheat: The tail wag's a big indicator. When they feel down, their tail is down. Hoping that she keeps on improving and that you guys can really rest and recharge this weekend after all you've been through. :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> She sure is!!! She's acting more like her self! Her appetite seems to be better, no vomiting, and wagging her tail like crazy!!She hasn't had any Bowel movements since she's been home. She is taking meds to get her GI tract working. I'll call the vet to ask him about this. She is drinking and eating small meals every six hours, and doesn't seem to have any abdominal pain, All in all I think she feels 100 percent better. I know that I do!


Fantastic news...go Violet.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news! So glad she's feeling better : )


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili: Happy Dance, Happy Dance! :chili::chili: Violet is feeling better!! Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godblesss best news today !!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> She's resting now, but there has been a great improvement today! She is sick of me giving her meds, but it's for her own good!


What a precious little girl.....I'm so glad she's feeling better...

Well now.....Violet has caught someone's attention here.....








I think Tinky Winky is in Love!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> What a precious little girl.....I'm so glad she's feeling better...
> 
> Well now.....Violet has caught someone's attention here.....
> View attachment 117154
> ...


I'd be proud to have Tink as my fluff -in -law!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She looks so sweet, glad she is doing better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> She looks so sweet, glad she is doing better.


She acted well enough to get a bath, and now the other three are hanging around with her! She still on meds for several days, but acting like her self again!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Way to go Violet!*

Well that is the most wonderful news I got today! :dothewave:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that, Debbie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yay Violet! Such wonderful news!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, that is wonderful news. So glad Violet is doing so well.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, you and Violet have been through a lot recently! So glad she's on the mend! She's quite the lovely girl!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Very happy to hear she is feeling so well. That warm bath had to of felt good to her and you. Sounds like a bout of this is a week long ordeal. Guess I'm taking Sammie in tomorrow am, something is wrong with his front paw/toe. I think it's infected Deb


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

YAY! I'm so happy to hear that Violet is feeling so much better  Rest up, sweet girl :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Very happy to hear she is feeling so well. That warm bath had to of felt good to her and you. Sounds like a bout of this is a week long ordeal. Guess I'm taking Sammie in tomorrow am, something is wrong with his front paw/toe. I think it's infected Deb


I'm sorry Kandis, ! Maybe a little anti biotic will do the trick ! If it's not one thing it's another! I just caught Laurel chewing on something , I said NO MORE TRIPS TO THE E.R!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is really good news!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> She acted well enough to get a bath, and now the other three are hanging around with her! She still on meds for several days, but acting like her self again!


Well enough for a bath is really something!! So glad your little girl is feeling so much better!!:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that your beautiful Violet is doing so much better!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm sorry Kandis, ! Maybe a little anti biotic will do the trick ! If it's not one thing it's another! I just caught Laurel chewing on something , I said NO MORE TRIPS TO THE E.R!!



How is baby Violet :tender: doing tonight and the others watching over their little sister. I would love to meet them all and Mommy too one day. :cloud9:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> How is baby Violet :tender: doing tonight and the others watching over their little sister. I would love to meet them all and Mommy too one day. :cloud9:


She!s doing very well, but waiting for a poo! I'd love to meet you too, maybe next year at HH???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad she's feeling better. Yep poo is the last good sign that things are working inside.. Non pet lovers will never understand our "poo vigils" to make sure our fluffs are on the mend..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Glad she's feeling better. Yep poo is the last good sign that things are working inside.. Non pet lovers will never understand our "poo vigils" to make sure our fluffs are on the mend..:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, happy Violet is doing well!! Hugs, to you and all the fluffs!! :wub:


----------

